
HTML element ids and your JavaScript - del_operator
https://jsbin.com/buqayikore/edit?html,js,output
======
del_operator
There's also the event global:

[https://jsbin.com/lirupasunu/edit?html,js,output](https://jsbin.com/lirupasunu/edit?html,js,output)

